# Gear You would Never Use Again?



## Vick (Apr 15, 2011)

My first experience with UGL was Quality Vet from Mexico, 10ml of test cyp and enanthate total bunk Half way through the bottles I did the rest 5ml each and nothing to show my buddy it was nothin. He now uses Univet lol

Andriol, test U-the peel off cap with red caps, steadily upped the dosage and nothin but indigestion. Was real expensive when it first cameout and everyone was so excited. Never again.

Methyltest sublingual-bunk

Primobolan Depot, just too expensive and not worth the hairloss no matter how much finasteride you take.

Sustanon 250 brown amps. I broke out with bad back acne, weird because i dont get that with test e or cyp.

GP Oral tren, daily increases up to twice the recommended dosage after a week and nada. Had 2 confirmations its bunk as well. Bad first experience with GP because I hear so many good things about all their other products.


Looking forward to learning other actual experiences.


----------



## underscore (Apr 15, 2011)

Never had bunk, thanks for taking most of it off the market for me tho, bro.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Apr 15, 2011)

Now start to usa only Human gear...or gear that is GMP made and have good refs.


----------



## Vick (Apr 16, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Now start to usa only Human gear...or gear that is GMP made and have good refs.


Is your Balkan HG?


----------



## redz (Apr 16, 2011)

EQ and tbol are both steroids I didn`t seem to have many measurable effects from.


----------



## Himik (Apr 16, 2011)

I was extremely dissatisfied with my BP deca, not taking it again.


----------



## Vick (Apr 16, 2011)

Himik said:


> I was extremely dissatisfied with my BP deca, not taking it again.


What about BP orals? Isnt BP suppose to be HG?


----------



## Himik (Apr 16, 2011)

Vick said:


> What about BP orals? Isnt BP suppose to be HG?



Yes... however ive used eurochem's and norma's decas and they are WAY more potent. Haven't used their orals though.


----------



## mazdarx7 (Apr 16, 2011)

Balkin is always g2g for me


----------



## djm6464 (Apr 16, 2011)

underscore said:


> Never had bunk, thanks for taking most of it off the market for me tho, bro.



lol, good source for me equals no bunk, or if ever there is an issue, a good source will fix you up

that and use HG


----------



## MaxBiceps (Apr 16, 2011)

underscore said:


> Never had bunk, thanks for taking most of it off the market for me tho, bro.




LMFAO!!




TTokkyo was the shit but QV sucked after everyone knew of them. TTokkyo was first gear I ever used.

FINA - Never again! Hairline receded 1 inch.

Halotestin - headaches!!

FAKE QV gear nothing in it got it from Mex. nothing!

Mexican testoprim is painful but I like it cut with sten.

Uncle'z oilz are g2g.


----------



## Lordsks (Apr 16, 2011)

drol....thanks for gyno and BP issues.


----------



## Moneytoblow (Apr 16, 2011)

My experience with GP products:

I used GP prop and it didn't seem as potent as HG, but for the price I'm satisfied. I also tried GP Dbol; they were legit.

Anyone else want to comment on GP?


----------



## Beef-Master (Apr 17, 2011)

redz said:


> EQ and tbol are both steroids I didn`t seem to have many measurable effects from.


 
Agree^^

Tbol a lil strength...


----------



## Beef-Master (Apr 17, 2011)

Lordsks said:


> drol....thanks for gyno and BP issues.


 Gynocomastia excision well worth the 2K... no more binding cause doc got almost every spec of glandular tissue


----------



## Dustdatarse (Apr 17, 2011)

Moneytoblow said:


> My experience with GP products:
> 
> I used GP prop and it didn't seem as potent as HG, but for the price I'm satisfied. I also tried GP Dbol; they were legit.
> 
> Anyone else want to comment on GP?


 
Runnin GP test E and GP Dbol right now...Dbol def G2G, starting to get random hard ons from test (only 3 pins in though) so its to early to tell.


----------



## PRIDE. (Apr 17, 2011)

Vick said:


> Is your Balkan HG?


Balkan is GMP certified out of Europe.


----------



## PRIDE. (Apr 17, 2011)

mazdarx7 said:


> Balkin is always g2g for me



I agree, the Balkan Pharma products I've used were very good!


----------



## Poopypants (Apr 17, 2011)

Any form of superdrol.

Shits like the gyno raffle. Hold on tight, you might hear your number called!


----------



## Himik (Apr 17, 2011)

Poopypants said:


> Any form of superdrol.
> 
> Shits like the gyno raffle. Hold on tight, you might hear your number called!




Haha, quote of the day


----------



## ctheman (Apr 19, 2011)

Sust didn't do much but give me a sore ass.......


----------



## ctheman (Apr 19, 2011)

Sust. Didn't get much from iy but a sore ass.


----------



## ctheman (Apr 19, 2011)

Sust. Some love it didn't do much 4 me.


----------



## ctheman (Apr 19, 2011)

Sust.


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 24, 2011)

almost all HG gear and ZMRC labs all nearly killed me due to using arachis oil as solvent and me having a peanut allergy and all that.

tbol-of any form is a waste of cash imho much rather slam some drol, nom nom nom


----------



## Ravager (Apr 24, 2011)

I'll never use Sustanon again.

Instead I  use  Test-C or Test-E to get steadier blood levels, and no swelling at injection sites. (Random, but only from SUST)


----------



## mazdarx7 (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh vig biosciences..wamp wamp wamp


----------



## Gfy55 (Apr 24, 2011)

GP tabs...however their injectables seem to work well.


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Apr 25, 2011)

man all the bad words about the one i lost my viginity to qv mexico i blew the f up on mine test and deca stack of qv way back in the day i got huge but it was my first cyle so.i just started z line test250 and eq i will let yall know how it goes.


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (Apr 25, 2011)

M-drol yuck!


----------



## WendysBaconator (Apr 25, 2011)

I ll never touch tren ever again .


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Apr 25, 2011)

qvolt blue hearts and the rotex amps anyone else have an exp with rotex? test e 250 by the way


----------



## Mooksman (Apr 25, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> qvolt blue hearts and the rotex amps anyone else have an exp with rotex? test e 250 by the way



wait.... you wouldnt do those again??


----------



## 2B1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Mooksman said:


> wait.... you wouldnt do those again??




The winking thumbs-up smileywinkfinger, denotes the poster's approval of said products.

GICH!



I will never use any form of Methandriol again.  That shit is worthless.


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 25, 2011)

Poopypants said:


> Any form of superdrol.
> 
> Shits like the gyno raffle. Hold on tight, you might hear your number called!


 Superdrol is a nonaromatizable steroid.  Not sure why it would cause gyno issues for you.  It usually produces lean quality gains in mass with little fat or water retention. An antiestrogen is not needed when using this compound in most cases unless you are using another compound.


----------



## TGB1987 (Apr 25, 2011)

If I had to pick one not to use again it would be anavar due to the high cost and little gain.  It has it's place if you are lean enough to take full advantage of it's effects.  It impressed me the least among the AAS I have used.  Not saying it is all bad though.


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 25, 2011)

Primo! to pricey for me,,shoot


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 25, 2011)

cell-tech


----------



## Mooksman (Apr 25, 2011)

2B1 said:


> The winking thumbs-up smileywinkfinger, denotes the poster's approval of said products.
> 
> GICH!
> 
> ...



thanks bra.. newb


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 25, 2011)

Finajet.  Glad they don't make that crap anymore.  Must have been 20% BA cause it was like getting kicked in the ass by a horse no matter what I cut it with.

Halotestin I might think twice about.  the only steroid that made me turn white with chills an hour after I took my dose. I got hard like freaking gun metal though.

Methyltestosterone, that stuff made my balls ache like I had a midget kickin them.

Methandriol dipropionate, its basically like shooting estrogen.


----------



## Poopypants (Apr 26, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Superdrol is a nonaromatizable steroid.  Not sure why it would cause gyno issues for you.  It usually produces lean quality gains in mass with little fat or water retention. An antiestrogen is not needed when using this compound in most cases unless you are using another compound.



I used the original superdrol from designer supplements and from anabolic xtreme only. Not some knock off and when gyno first started it was not stacked.

MANY other people have contracted gyno, other then myself, while taking superdrol.

Believe me, I know all about the compound and how it works. I have had many  personal conversations with DrD and done plenty of product (alpha and public beta) testing for him and many other developers... So please don't think what I'm saying don't mean jack cause of my post count n join date.....

So in all my research this is what I've found...

Superdrol has an insanely high affinity for shbg, more so then other endogenous hormones including test and of course estrogen (yes estrogen is also bound by shbg, not just test, thus people getting gyno from activate extreme and other similar test boosters that increase "free test"). Given this fact, if your body naturally has a lot of bound estrogen then it can def create problem. SD is strong and shuts you down pretty fast, this means low test, coupled with an influx in unbound estrogen levels, this creates a perfect environment for contracting gyno. No AI will help either, I ran bottle after bottle of topical formastane and obviously didn't make any progress, since the problem isn't the aromitizing of test and creation of estrogen... Only nolva started to take it back down n help cause it's blocking the already present estrogen at the receptor....

So you can see, gyno is quite possible using this non aromatizing steroid.... Lastly a few respectable people have theorized, although it's not been substantiated, that sd can interact directly with the ER much like anadrol does.

Hopefully that all made sense.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 26, 2011)

Deca (NEVER seemed to do anything for me) or just about anything IP (accutane was the shit though).


----------



## weightslayer (Apr 28, 2011)

Poopypants said:


> I used the original superdrol from designer supplements and from anabolic xtreme only. Not some knock off and when gyno first started it was not stacked.
> 
> MANY other people have contracted gyno, other then myself, while taking superdrol.
> 
> ...


i really think though, if you're prone to gyno, superdrol with aggravate it. but, who cares! superdrol is hands down the most potent oral you can get period! in terms of lean mass gains, you cant beat it. it will play havoc on your lipids though. i assume then, if you cant take superdrol because of gyno issues, you also cant take dbol's?


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 28, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Superdrol is a nonaromatizable steroid.  Not sure why it would cause gyno issues for you.  It usually produces lean quality gains in mass with little fat or water retention. An antiestrogen is not needed when using this compound in most cases unless you are using another compound.



You know this could be perplexing except most of the guys I've seen complain about superdrol gyno reported it to start  after the cycle was over.  This can happen with any steroid from the temporary imbalance when the endogenous system is in flux.


----------



## yerg (Apr 28, 2011)

M-Drol sucks for me as far as sides(lethargy, general sickliness) but i would use it again!!!lol I would never bother with andriol again!!!  But i must say ive haad the good QV gear. loved it!


----------



## Poopypants (Apr 29, 2011)

weightslayer said:


> i really think though, if you're prone to gyno, superdrol with aggravate it. but, who cares! superdrol is hands down the most potent oral you can get period! in terms of lean mass gains, you cant beat it. it will play havoc on your lipids though. i assume then, if you cant take superdrol because of gyno issues, you also cant take dbol's?



I actually ran dbol with minimal bloat n absolutely zero aggravation to gyno... M1t also...

So sd really is a unique monster, both good and bad.


----------



## Poopypants (Apr 29, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> You know this could be perplexing except most of the guys I've seen complain about superdrol gyno reported it to start  after the cycle was over.  This can happen with any steroid from the temporary imbalance when the endogenous system is in flux.



I agree that a majority of gyno reported with sd is "delayed gyno"... Personally means to me s lack of a complete pct or follow up to pct if necessary...

Mine and others experience though has started directly on cycle with tingle nips, puffiness and by end of cycle, a lump and pain. Only help is a serm and personally I don't like the idea of running a serm and sd at the same time....

Still... I'm tempted to pick up ibe's new 5mg sd thats coming out, to super low dose it in a stack alongside some dht or andro hard like product that can naturally block estrogen at the receptor and still lend it's benefits to the cycle as well..... 

Androhard, andro mass @rec wk 1-8
 5mg sd wk 2-6
10-20mg phera wk 2-6

Dunno though.... Prob would wind up being, once again, another "give away" bottle of sd if I even bought some... Shits awesome, and at the same time evil...


----------



## blazeftp (Apr 29, 2011)

Have ran a few compounds.

Won't Run Dbol ever again.

Ran GP Dbol 50mg ED.
Stuff Was lethal even at 25mg
Didn't like the rapid weight gain and pumps.
Just wasn't for me.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 29, 2011)

Poopypants said:


> I used the original superdrol from designer supplements and from anabolic xtreme only. Not some knock off and when gyno first started it was not stacked.
> 
> MANY other people have contracted gyno, other then myself, while taking superdrol.
> 
> ...



Stay off AM and quit listening to Dr D
It's all about high levels of circulating estrogen. If you prevent that from the get go, you can't have gyno. That is why nolva helped. It blocked it from ever forming.


----------



## Glycomann (Apr 29, 2011)

Poopypants said:


> I agree that a majority of gyno reported with sd is "delayed gyno"... Personally means to me s lack of a complete pct or follow up to pct if necessary...
> 
> Mine and others experience though has started directly on cycle with tingle nips, puffiness and by end of cycle, a lump and pain. Only help is a serm and personally I don't like the idea of running a serm and sd at the same time....
> 
> ...



SERM like nolvadex on cycle is not so bad.  I use it with stanozolol.  It stilts the joint issues. Nova can drop IGF-1 levels a bit.


----------



## Poopypants (Apr 29, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> SERM like nolvadex on cycle is not so bad.  I use it with stanozolol.  It stilts the joint issues. *Nova can drop IGF-1 levels a bit.*



Wonder if the same is true for torem?


----------



## Mudge (May 1, 2011)

I think nolva/tamoxifen is the only thing that does it, as commonly used. I've heard of people using clomid to fight gyno while on cycle, but it seems like a poor choice.

I'm good with an AI.


----------



## TGB1987 (May 2, 2011)

This ^.  Superdrol is not prone to cause gyno based on design.  It doesn't aromatize at all. This doesn't mean it can not occur due to a hormone imbalance post cycle like Glycomann stated.  Superdrol is a very potent compound and will shut down the body's natural production this could potentiate gyno post cycle because test will be on the low side and estro can be elevated.  Proviron also binds to the SHBG strongly but it acts as an antiestrogen as does masteron and It is rare for either to cause gyno .  Yes there have been some cases of gyno with superdrol on cycle before but there is no clear explaination and it doesn't happen to everyone(very few).  SD is antiestrogenic and is not a progestrin.  SD is very similar in structure to masteron, proviron, and anadrol.  Here is an article with a whole lot of info on superdrol.  Check it out.  I put in bold where it refers to the gyno.  I understand what you are talking about but on paper there is no evidence and just because it binds strongly to the SHBG doesn't mean it is likely to release bound estrogen it actually means the opposite it is going to prevent test from becoming estro and if anything act as an anti E


*Complete Superdrol info*

This text is not widespread over internet, and Superdrol seems to be very often theme these days, so I thought this thread could be useful. I hope you will find some good informations.



Chemistry


Superdrol (methasteron) is definitely not a prohormone: it is a very active form of a designer supplement. Superdrol gets its name from the fact that it is a super-saturated, or 2-reduced, form of Anadrol. Anadrol has a =C-OH at the 2nd position, and if this is totally saturated (reduced) with hydrogen, it gives -CH3. Another way to describe it is that it is a 2a-17a-dimethyl of drostanolone (Masteron). Masteron has a single methyl group at the 2nd position. Superdrol is a modification of this structure by adding another methyl group at the 17th position, like M1T or M-Dien. However you may wish to look at it, it is by this simple-looking transformation that Superdrol comes to occupy the sweet spot between the chemical natures of Anadrol and Masteron. Since it is already reduced at the 5th position, it cannot make estrogen. Progesterone is not an issue: perhaps 0.1% can aromatize, in theory. In fact, this compound should not have any major metabolites at all. Maybe a few hydroxylated adrenal metabolites, but only traces. It is basically excreted unchanged as the conjugated glucuronate. The extra electron density at the 2 makes Superdrol 2-3x as anabolic (mg for mg) than Anadrol. To borrow from the language of genetics, Superdrol is a fine example of hybrid vigor: it has only the best attributes of each, and none of the worst. This is a supplement designed to have it all. 

Anadrol/oxymetholone 17??-hydroxy-2-hydroxymethylene-17a-methyl-5a-androstan-3-one 

Superdrol/methasteron 2a,17a-Dimethyl-17??-hydroxy-5a-androstan-3-one 

Masteron/drostanolone 2a-methyl-17?? -hydroxy-5a-androstan-3-one 

Proviron/mesterolone 1a-methyl-17?? -hydroxy-5a-androstan-3-one 



Effects

Anabolic effects & dosing requirements

As fascinating as all this chemistry might be, you are probably much more interested in how well Superdrol is going to work. What you are going to gain, and how much it will take you to make these gains? The gains from Superdrol are very dry and lean, so numbers do not tell the whole story, but let us look at them nonetheless. According to the book values, Superdrol should be 20% as androgenic as the reference standard methyl-test, and 400-800% as anabolic, while M1T is 910-1600%, and Anadrol closer to 300%, while being twice as androgenic as Superdrol, mg for mg. So in theory, Superdrol should be half as anabolic as the same dosage of M1T, and 10-20% as androgenic. This would mean that it should take twice the dosage of Superdrol to match the anabolic effects of M1T, at which dosage its androgenic side-effects would be 20-40% of those from M1T. Fortunately in the case of Superdrol it exceeds in practice its theoretical promise. All testers – who were selected in part because of their experience with M1T – found that the muscle gains produced from Superdrol were no less than 2/3 of what a comparable dose of M1T would have given them. Moreover, they found very few side-effects to complain about. 

What this means for you is that you will need somewhere between 10 and 40mg of Superdrol per day. Period. There was, certainly, a desire to get this product to market before the ban, but because we were able to keep its chemistry secret, competition did not force it to be rushed, as was the case with M-Dien. Accordingly, proper testing was carried out, allowing us to determine real world dosing recommendations, not ballpark theoretical numbers. The following recommendations are honest and accurate: 10-15mg will be sufficient for beginners under 200lbs; 20-25mg for those advanced lifters under 200lbs, or for those above 200lbs but untrained; 30-35mg for men who have seriously trained themselves but are under 240lbs. For men who think they need to run a dose which falls between the use of whole capsules, one extra 10mg capsule can be taken before workouts, such that the weekly average is appropriate. as a rule of thumb, Superdrol will require 50% more of a dose than M1T to give you comparable gains in muscle. Any women who are entertaining the possibility of using Superdrol should reduce the weight to accord with their sex and their height, and then divide these dosages by a factor of no less than ten. Capsules will then have to be diluted in liquid to be measured accurately. For men, 40mg is a dose only for the very large or the true non-responders, by which I mean people who do not see results on less than 30mg of M1T. Very few people will need 40mg of Superdrol, and no one will need above 50mg. If used in a stack reduce the daily dose by 5-10mg, which would be very prudent given how well Superdrol will stack, and if not its expense, then your very limited supply. 

The testers whose dosing fit the above guidelines gained, on average, five pounds of muscle in under three weeks, while losing water and gaining no fat on hyper caloric bulking diets. The quality of the gains from Superdrol comes from its likeness to Masteron while the quantity comes from its similarity to Anadrol. Masteron, expensive and very rare, is almost a perfect cutting steroid, being highly androgenic and anti-estrogenic. If you must have a rough comparison to something already out there, one tester described the quality of gains as being akin to those from fina or a test/halo combo, but such comparisons are bound to be inexact. Gains are very dry, and it makes muscles noticeably more hard and dense. The explosive gains from Anadrol are accompanied by a great deal of water retention and fat. M1T, as you surely well know, produces explosive gains not unlike those of Anadrol, but this comes at a cost. More on this later. As to how difficult it is to retain the gains from Superdrol, you are invited to follow the testers’ post-cycle results. To date, the results are promising, with no loss of mass or vascularity. The gains from Superdrol will be impressive, and they will not take long to start, but they will be more gradual to be recognized than those which come from aromatizing steroids. Your numbers in the gym and on the tape measure will go up, not explosively, but they will go up surely and steadily. The diuretic effect of Superdrol will at first mask the gains as you lose water and gain muscle. When mass begins to increase, it should do so disproportionately compared to tape-measurements. So if you are only checking the scale, or if you are not lean enough to notice the loss of water, persist and be rewarded.

Strength

Anadrol is famous for explosive gains in strength. M1T is not. Superdrol shares with Anadrol a capacity for impressive, but consistent, gains in strength. Testers experienced dramatic and immediate strength gains, when consuming sufficient calories. To their surprise and our delight, every single one became stronger every single workout, and many personal bests were recorded, while volume increased. Being a DHT derivative, it is a fair question to ask whether the strength gains from Superdrol can be maintained, or whether they will not dissipate shortly after one terminates use of the drug. In response to this, consider that 1) the strength gains from pure androgens are not generally accompanied by proportional gains in mass, and 2) the gains in both strength and mass which result from dianabol/m1,4add are - besides being accompanied by bloating - diminished soon after one goes off, they don’t just disappear, but they are hard to keep. If the mass gains from Superdrol are solid rather than fleeting, then the strength which came with this increase in muscle mass should be much easier to maintain than those which can result from the use of Anadrol, Dianabol/M1,4ADD, or many of the pure androgens, which achieve a significant amount of their effect on strength through their psychotropic effects on focus and aggression.




Athletic Performance

Along with marked increases in strength, all testers observed undeniable increases in their endurance, whether in cardio or adding to the sets they could perform. Breathing and heart rates were not as high as expected. Given Superdrol’s chemical relation to Anadrol and Masteron, it was speculated that this could be due to an increase in red blood cell (RBC) count, which would allow the use of more oxygen. Masteron has also been used as an Anadrol alternative for aplastic anemia, so it should be a strong immune stimulator and RBC booster, as many 5-reduced compounds are. In Anadrol, the extra stamina which should accompany the known increase in RBC is largely counteracted by the estrogen related effects. Because these are absent with Superdrol, increased RBC count may seemed a probable explanation for the increase in endurance. But because the increased endurance occurred quickly, I am hesitant to assert that an increased RBC count is the reason. Shortly after this appears in print, there should be blood work available to confirm or deny this. No matter the explanation, Superdrol does increase endurance significantly.

Fluid Retention

Masteron and Anadrol are on the opposite ends of the spectrum in regards to fluid retention. In this regard, Superdrol lies close to Masteron, which – being unable either to convert to estrogen or mimic the effects of estrogen – has typically been used for reducing water retention while increasing muscle hardness and density. The rapid gains in mass caused by Anadrol involve not a little water retention: bloating is unavoidable, as with Dianabol/M1,4ADD. *With Superdrol, there is no extra water retention. There is not even facial bloating. It forms no estrogen, so the renin-angiotensin-aldosterone (RAAS) system cannot be activated to cause any water retention*. M1T has the unfortunate effect of causing water retention in the kidneys, which can be painful, and is definitely unhealthy.

The pumps for which Anadrol is known are caused by an increase in the volume of blood, some of it RBC but much of it water. Blood pressure rises accordingly, and can lead to headaches, other forms of discomfort, or worse. The pumps from Superdrol could well be the result of the volumization of blood without the water gain, as noted above. It is in fact a mild diuretic. This helps contribute to the unmatched vascularity noticed in lean individuals. Because it dries you out, unless you are cutting for a reason, like a contest, you should increase your water intake accordingly. You can expect to drop at least several pounds of water in your first few days of use. From testers who monitored their blood pressure, there was no indication that it rose significantly, nor were there in others symptoms of high BP, for example, face turning beet red, or feeling nauseous after a few light sets. The pumps and increased vascularity from Superdrol are pleasant - “my biceps feel flexed when at rest” in the words of one tester. That is, until the dose is becomes too high, at which point Superdrol shares with Anadrol back pumps, cramps, or aches. These can inhibit workouts. At proper doses, these are fleeting, not unlike those from M1T, but not as severe. However, the tester who challenged the highest dose experienced such discomfort that he literally had to lay on the gym floor in between sets. It seems that Superdrol has a built in mechanism, harmless enough, to prevent its abuse.


Fat

Masteron is very effective in cutting cycles to reduce bodyfat; Anadrol does not mind putting on a few pounds ‘for the winter.’ Superdrol testers were all eating well, no one was cutting, and mass was going up faster than tape-measurements. It was wondered whether Superdrol exhibited fat-burning properties like tren. This can be discounted, and explained instead as a diuretic effect: testers size did not change dramatically because they lost water, while their muscles grew and became more dense. So in regard to fat, Superdrol falls right between Masteron and Anadrol: one could say that it neutral in terms of partitioning. When using Superdrol, fat will not magically melt away, but nor will it especially inhibit fat loss on a cut. It will not especially prime you for fat gains on a bulk, but if you do not watch your diet you can get fat. 


Psychological Effects

The psychological effects of Anadrol and Masteron are noticeable, if not as pronounced as with some other DHT derivatives. It was not clear what, if any, psychological effects should have been expected from Superdrol, given how little its androgenic effects looked to be on paper. What the testers found, to begin with was that Superdrol felt “somatically clean,” meaning that there was zero sense of physical malaise or indisposition which is common to Anadrol and especially M1T. On the contrary, testers had a sense of physical well-being, a clean feeling of being ‘on’ – as distinct from the sure knowledge that one is growing, even if one doesn’t feel well, that one gets from M1T or Anadrol. This feeling was not as pronounced as with Dianabol. Psychologically, the following were attributed to the use of Superdrol: confidence, assertiveness, focus, increased libido, the need to do something, aggressiveness in the gym, a command mindset, and some irritability – especially upon ramping up to the next dosing level. One tester described the CNS stimulation he got from doing 30mg at once as being stronger than 50mg of M5, 32mg of M4OHN, or EC. Endurance and strength should be mentioned here as well, because while above I have offered physical explanations for them, some of this effect could well be psychological, in which case it would dissipate upon cessation of the use of Superdrol. There was some increase in appetite for some of the testers, a decrease for others; in either case this was not overwhelming. 

Recovery

Recovery time on Superdrol was improved, slightly but noticeably - not on a par, however, with a similar dose of M1T, let alone Anadrol. In this light you should be reminded that the increases in strength which you will experience on Superdrol do not come with a proportional increase in the strength of connective tissue. So when using Superdrol, you should observe strict form in the gym or else you invites injury, which obviously defeats the purpose of any kind of performance enhancing agent.

Adverse effects

Across the board, testers were astounded by the virtual absence of unwelcome side-effects from Superdrol use. One tester, already balding, mentioned an occasional itchy scalp. The only exception to the clean bill given to Superdrol was noted earlier, lower back pain at excessive doses. This lack of side-effects can be attributed to Superdrol’s very low androgenic capacity and its anti-estrogenic effects.



Everything OK in there?

So what’s the catch, the bad news? From the provisional results, there does not seem to be any bad news. You should be sure to check the results of the testers’ blood work which will appear in their logs. If I were to speculate as to what could be most worrying, it would be if Superdrol lowered HDL (good cholesterol) levels into the single digits - something which M1T is very good at doing. As to hepatotoxicity, Superdrol is estimated to be more toxic than M4OHN, while far less toxic than M1T. The blood work will tell, but there was absolutely no indication from any of the testers, or from the chemistry of Superdrol, that it should be highly toxic. The unbearable back pumps which accompany excessive use of Superdrol effectively limits its potential for abuse. There were no indications of high blood pressure: headaches, nosebleeds, or anything of the sort. Testers were not fatigued or lightheaded, or any of the other symptoms of low blood sugar levels, as accompanies the use of M1T and Anadrol. Superdrol could still have some effect on this, however, and it something to keep in mind, especially if one will simultaneously be using Glucophase XR. Sleep was not interrupted, nor was it reported to be noticeably improved. Nausea and diarrhea were absent. 

Unwelcome Growth

As stated earlier, Superdrol is a mild androgen, and anti-estrogenic. Testers found no occurrence of acne, excessive hair growth, indications of benign prostate hypertrophy (BPH). You will not want to brave the back cramps to take enough of this to make you have to begin to be worried about androgenic sides. At 40mg, one tester noticed a tendency to bruise more easily.* Zero estrogen conversion with this one, because it's 5-reduced and A-ring alkylated on top of that. Binding to the aromatase enzyme, estrogen production will be reduced. Also, the parent compound (Masteron) is used exclusively as an anti-neoplastic for metastatic breast cancer, so Superdrol is a strong anti-e. Clearly, Superdrol is not progestational, it is non-aromatizable, and even anti-estrogenic. But this said, it is worth reminding you that no one is clear on what the reasons are for why people get gyno. It can occur even in people using substances with these characteristics. One tester thought he could be having some early symptoms of gyno, although on paper there is clearly no reason to suspect Superdrol contributed to this. The point to take from this is that it is imperative to always have nolvadex or generic tamoxifen citrate powder on hand to administer at the first notice of symptoms of gyno*.

Unwelcome Losses

As has been stated, Superdrol is a mild androgen, and hair loss (androgenetic alopecia) should not be much of a concern if you are not very predisposed to it. Another concern, especially in light of the peoples’ experiences with M1T is the question of how hard Superdrol will shut you down. The testers ran Superdrol by itself, some of them at very high doses. Not one experienced anything to indicate anything like the severe degree of shutdown which almost immediately accompanies the use of M1T. That said, it is inconceivable that Superdrol can do what it does without affecting the HPTA axis, and PCT is always mandatory. Because Superdrol itself is mild in terms of shutdown, if you were to run it by itself, recovery with PCT should be quite easy. Most people, however, will elect to run Superdrol as part of a stack. 

Necessary Supplements?

In the case of most oral steroids, legal or otherwise, there are a number of supplements which are not really optional. With M1T, everybody’s favorite, 4-AD is really not an option. Liver protection supplements are optional, or they are so only at your peril. And little can be done about perpetually low blood sugar levels, and single-digit HDL levels. *Anti-e’s are not specifically necessary for most orals, used alone. With Superdrol, none of these supplements are necessary - and no letro, finasteride, or dex - because none of these side-effects are especially worrisome.* The only potential exception is the HDL issue. All steroid use adversely affects HDL levels, but we need to be sure to know how safe Superdrol is in this regard. The results of the testers’ blood work will resolve this worry, or make people aware that this is an issue. In any case, the only thing which could be done about this would be to limit the length of one’s cycle. As mentioned above, supplements are necessary with every steroid for PCT, and Superdrol even though it is mild in terms of suppression is no exception. I mention this here in part to remind you of the possibility that research chemicals may become much more difficult to come across depending on what actions take place subsequent to the ban. With Superdrol, if anything is close to necessary, it would be general liver protection such as from K-R-ALA. Everything else is strictly optional, and can be used in a complementary stack Superdrol, not as something necessary to counter the deficiencies of the primary mass builder. 

A very minor issue which you should look for an answer is what the half-life of Superdrol is in the body. If it is short, this will call for dividing your daily dose rather than taking it all at once. If the half-life is longer, it would be an unnecessary inconvenience to do so. 

Implications and Stacks

Cycle Length

Because of the toxicity of Anadrol and M1T, it is highly imprudent to use these for more than four weeks at a higher dose, and six weeks at any dose. For Superdrol, toxicity is not a great concern – little more than with M4OHN. So long as the results of the blood work come back favorably, i.e. if the HDL cholesterol is not reduced to single digit levels after several weeks usage, Superdrol can safely be used for longer cycles than 4 weeks. Otherwise, it should be used only for short cycles, or for short parts of longer cycles – obviously not in succession with M1T. I mention these issues because one of the things most of the testers mentioned is that they feel like they could run Superdrol perpetually: “I can run this forever” - “No, you can’t.” This would obviously be a bad idea. 

Stacking

Unlike Masteron, Superdrol obviously works very well on its own. Anadrol is very powerful, but the problems with its use are evident. If you happen to get a lot of Superdrol, you can surely use it to great effect on its own, but given its limited availability, to get the most out of your supply, you will probably want to use it as part of a stack. Superdrol should stack well with pretty much everything, apart from those things which it begs to be used in the place of: such as M1T, M14ADD, DBol, Anadrol or Halo. There should be no need to stack this with another methyl. The only things even to consider this would be mild substances like M4OHN or M5AA, for example. As a rule, if you can find a way not to stack methyls, make the right choice. A low transdermal dose of 3-alpha is a very powerful pure androgen which could take the place of M5AA or MDHT. For bulking cycles, a stack with anything which aromatizes will work very well: Test, EQ/1,4ADione, Nandrolone. A significant amount of mass gains come from the presence of estrogen. Estrogen also stimulates white blood cell production, aiding your immune system, having too little estrogen will predispose you to becoming sick. M1T flu anyone? For more of a lean bulk more limited aromatizers would work very well: 4AD/ester, 19Nordiol/ester, 1,4ADiol, Primo. For a major cut, a non-aromatizing choice is called for, such as very dry mass-builder and/or a pure-androgen to produce sick separation and vascularity: 1-Test/ester or 5aa/ester, 3-alpha, Masteron, or Tren. There are so many combinations, it is really up to you to look at what is available, decide what your goals are, and choose the most appropriate items. You simply need to choose a complementary combination with your budget and your goals in mind.

Listed below are some examples, suggested in discussion with the testers. You should be able to discern their purpose. And there will surely be a good deal of discussion about potential stacks and their merits on the boards.

Superdrol + 1-Test + 4-AD + pure androgen + M4OHN
Superdrol + Test or Sledge Test
Superdrol + 5AD + 3alpha
Superdrol + 4-AD + MDHT + tren
Superdrol + 4-AD + tren
Superdrol + Test or 4-AD + Deca or Nordiol
Superdrol + 1-Test or Fina + Test
Superdrol + 1,4ADD/EQ or 19Nor/Deca or M4OHN



Cost/benefit analysis

“There’s no way it can replace M1T.” So says the conventional wisdom about every new legal anabolic since the introduction of this famous mass builder. New substances have come to the market, and it is true that none yet has replaced M1T. What is also true, outside of the most outlandish circus-vendor salesmanship, is that nothing which has come to market has made claims to be a serious mass-builder, a true challenger to M1T. M4OHN and M-dien have received a lot of bad press, not because they are useless, but because people were expecting them to be useful in a way they were not. The pure androgens M5AA, and recently MDHT, were never intended as mass builders, but for strength, aggression, hardening, and maybe some modest dry gains. 1-AD, being related to M1T was impressive in its own right, but its cost put this posh wonder beyond comparison with its inexpensive brethren. M1,4ADD could plausibly be called a bulker, but like its metabolite Dianabol, the gains from M1T by itself were more impressive and seemed qualitatively superior, even when M1,4ADD was used at an appropriately high dose.


----------



## Poopypants (May 3, 2011)

Thats the original testing write up from ds, right?

Considering all the real world results that have been shown since much of this original speculation has been disproved with bloods results showing how badly this shuts you down n how fast it jacks your lipids(of course not as bad as m1t but def hits you hard in 4 weeks)... Really didn't say anything I didn't already know once again, it doesnt aromatize, so what, neither does anadrol. It def can exert estrogenic effects one way or another n does so seemingly at random depending on an individuals physiology.... Thus my comment bout it being like a gyno raffle.


----------



## scwarzenegger (May 3, 2011)

Oil from BG.....


----------



## quark (May 4, 2011)

Bangor Labs Oils. Had the liquid var too but was afraid to use it after the oils fiasco...


----------



## Mindgame516 (Nov 29, 2011)

anyone else have exp from GP tren i also taken them i was taking them with prop but i did not notice much diff when i started the oral tren,


----------



## Friendo (Nov 29, 2011)

I will never use UncleZ brand Trenbolone ever again. It's too potent i believe and is not meant for human beings. I am not a cow or a bull. Did you know they use trenbolone on bull's in rodeos? Not to mention beef cattle. Besides, Uncle's false FDA claims were the breaking point. I notified angies list as well.


----------



## chucky1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Friendo said:


> I will never use UncleZ brand Trenbolone ever again. It's too potent i believe and is not meant for human beings. I am not a cow or a bull. Did you know they use trenbolone on bull's in rodeos? Not to mention beef cattle. Besides, Uncle's false FDA claims were the breaking point. I notified angies list as well.



FDA approved


----------



## TwisT (Nov 29, 2011)

anything mexican, ie omega labs


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 29, 2011)

If mexican gear was around again like tornell or brovel i would take those again.


----------



## Pork Chop (Nov 29, 2011)

aminoman74 said:


> If mexican gear was around again like tornell or brovel i would take those again.


 

Tornell was good stuff...... I remember buying Test Enan 250/10ml for like $10 each, back in the mid 90's lol.. bulk order ofcourse.


----------



## yerg (Nov 29, 2011)

Damn PC, everytime you talk about the old gear prices i get all wet!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fit4life (Nov 29, 2011)

yerg said:


> Damn PC, everytime you talk about the old gear prices i get all wet!!!!!!!!!!


Bro i remember going to Tijuana, Mex and getting Sustanon 250 preloaded syringes, Organon Deca 50 mgs perloaded for 6.00 each in mid ninties. Was like a kid in a toy store. lol


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 29, 2011)

Bunch-o-pussies up in here. I would take it all if I had the chance. Did a brief stint with tren at a low dose just to get a feel for it. Made me mentally unstable and paranoid at times. Sweat like a hog. It was awesome.


----------



## independent (Nov 29, 2011)

testfreak said:


> Bro i remember going to Tijuana, Mex and getting Sustanon 250 preloaded syringes, Organon Deca 50 mgs perloaded for 6.00 each in mid ninties. Was like a kid in a toy store. lol



This^^^  And primoteston 250 amps for 3.00 each.

I would never use omnadren again, that shit is dirty.


----------



## Chicknwaffles (Nov 29, 2011)

Ive done many mg of gear... and honestly there is nothing that i wouldnt do again.... But i havent done it all.. so that could change.


----------



## Chicknwaffles (Nov 29, 2011)

YES.. I get very paranoid on tren.. but worth it IMO


bigbenj said:


> Bunch-o-pussies up in here. I would take it all if I had the chance. Did a brief stint with tren at a low dose just to get a feel for it. Made me mentally unstable and paranoid at times. Sweat like a hog. It was awesome.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 29, 2011)

Worst was when my wife went out for a girls night. I started freaking out, thinking crazy shit, and sending her texts to check up on her and shit. Once she got home we boned and it was all good lol never used Xanax, but it's recommended to help you sleep through the night and stay chill in times like that.


----------



## yerg (Nov 29, 2011)

i need xanex while on tren.. NEED


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 29, 2011)

I have a bunch of xannies from a supplier that I've never used. I sleep like a damn bear, never have a problem passing out lol

Might give my wife one to try and see if it helps. She always has problems falling asleep.


----------



## GH Consigliere (Nov 29, 2011)

Bio gen red koolaide tren and blue deca! Never used just don't look rite lol


----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 29, 2011)

Friendo said:


> I will never use UncleZ brand Trenbolone ever again. It's too potent i believe and is not meant for human beings. I am not a cow or a bull. Did you know they use trenbolone on bull's in rodeos? Not to mention beef cattle. Besides, Uncle's false FDA claims were the breaking point. I notified angies list as well.


 

angies list ur not buying fucking maid services or fucking dishwashers, wtf dude duh trens used in animals, theres no such thing as human grade tren did u research its not for douching ur vag sister sorry please quit posting, sorry guys im done


----------



## antonoverlord (Nov 29, 2011)

i wouldnt buy gear that stuff is for cheaters lol


----------



## endurance724 (Nov 29, 2011)

wont do eq again, shit have me horrible acne. and would never touch anything that comes from mexico lol


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 29, 2011)

yerg said:


> Damn PC, everytime you talk about the old gear prices i get all wet!!!!!!!!!!



Hell even back in the early 2000's, they waz good


----------



## cottonmouth (Nov 29, 2011)

superdrol for sure. it was awesome the first time, no problems at all.. 

ran a second cycle 3 or 4 months later and got gyno. pretty sure it was closer to 4 months.  Fuck that shit


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 29, 2011)

cottonmouth said:


> superdrol for sure. it was awesome the first time, no problems at all..
> 
> ran a second cycle 3 or 4 months later and got gyno. pretty sure it was closer to 4 months.  Fuck that shit



What was your PCT protocol? Supposedly IIRC, Nolva can cause rebound gyno in superdrol cycles.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Nov 30, 2011)

My life... I messed with only 3 PH products. But, the end result was a slight case of gyno. Now I have random issues (or so it seems random to me) so I can't even start my dbol cycle. Apparently I am extremely gyno prone (or estrogen sensitive). Well, no more PHs for me, and no gear that is gyno prone. Thinking of going the Tren route...I can take the paranoia (I hope!)



Poopypants said:


> Any form of superdrol.
> 
> Shits like the gyno raffle. Hold on tight, you might hear your number called!


----------



## darebear7 (Nov 30, 2011)

Rnm baby woooohaaaaaa!!!  Shop there and your gonna like the way you look i guarantee


----------



## alphabolic (Nov 30, 2011)

Friendo said:


> *I will never use UncleZ brand Trenbolone ever again. It's too potent i believe and is not meant for human beings*. I am not a cow or a bull. Did you know they use trenbolone on bull's in rodeos? Not to mention beef cattle. Besides, Uncle's false FDA claims were the breaking point. I notified angies list as well.


 
brb, ordering uncle z's tren


----------



## cottonmouth (Nov 30, 2011)

djlance said:


> What was your PCT protocol? Supposedly IIRC, Nolva can cause rebound gyno in superdrol cycles.



Clomid,, 50mg/ed and nolva 20mg/ed for 4 weeks.. I did it the exact same way both times, so idk.

and i got the gyno during the last week, before starting pct. letro helped a little, but i still need gland excursion, just waiting for my appointment..


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Nov 30, 2011)

cottonmouth said:


> Clomid,, 50mg/ed and nolva 20mg/ed for 4 weeks.. I did it the exact same way both times, so idk.
> 
> and i got the gyno during the last week, before starting pct. letro helped a little, but i still need gland excursion, just waiting for my appointment..



Damn son! Were you prone to gyno before? Did you ever think of watching to Torem in PCT instead?


----------



## cottonmouth (Nov 30, 2011)

djlance said:


> Damn son! We're you prone to gyno before? Did you ever think of watching to Torem in PCT instead?



nope no gyno before whatsoever. 500mg test a week for 12 weeks with zero issues twice. 

 ive read about it before. but now its to late. i have an appointment w/ a surgeon in like a week, so i just going to get that shit out and blast some test/deca/dbol. lol


----------



## SRX (Nov 30, 2011)

Vick said:


> My first experience with UGL was Quality Vet from Mexico, 10ml of test cyp and enanthate total bunk Half way through the bottles I did the rest 5ml each and nothing to show my buddy it was nothin. He now uses Univet lol
> 
> Andriol, test U-the peel off cap with red caps, steadily upped the dosage and nothin but indigestion. Was real expensive when it first cameout and everyone was so excited. Never again.
> 
> ...


 

AHHHHH QV god back in my day a 10ml vial of QV Test E was 100.00 at a gym. Never had any 10ml bunk QV test e. First time i got my hands on a 50ml of QV test i was a kid in heaven, 50ML of TEST E AHHHH to bad this was one of many underdoes test e from QV never did shit for me. But QV was the first AAS i pined ever.  

OK IM OLD


----------



## dallasfan102 (Dec 1, 2011)

spartan labs sust 300..... guy at the gym told me it was the most painful shit he had ever taken and wanted to get rid of it so i took it off his hands and called him a baby lol... bout a month later did my first shot of it, maybe the smoothest shot i ever injected next day could not move my right leg, ass hurt so bad i could not do anything without pain... never again will i do tht shit literally felt like i got shot in the ass with a 44


----------



## SRX (Dec 1, 2011)

dallasfan102 said:


> spartan labs sust 300..... guy at the gym told me it was the most painful shit he had ever taken and wanted to get rid of it so i took it off his hands and called him a baby lol... bout a month later did my first shot of it, maybe the smoothest shot i ever injected next day could not move my right leg, ass hurt so bad i could not do anything without pain... never again will i do tht shit literally felt like i got shot in the ass with a 44


 

Im not saying spartan is trash but i know many who just tossed it. Funny i was reading the lab was sold to another lab not to long ago. How can you sell your UGL lab. We dont keep customers info to have a base. I think it was a way for him to get back in the good standing of board members.


----------



## Beef-Master (Dec 2, 2011)

SRX said:


> Im not saying spartan is trash but i know many who just tossed it. Funny i was reading the lab was sold to another lab not to long ago. How can you sell your UGL lab. We dont keep customers info to have a base. I think it was a way for him to get back in the good standing of board members.



Just cause of the generic name "Spartan Labs" I would never even try it. Just sounds like someones Kindergartner named the UGL.


----------



## SRX (Dec 2, 2011)

astroretnal said:


> Just cause of the generic name "Spartan Labs" I would never even try it. Just sounds like someones Kindergartner named the UGL.


 

I remember him before he started sourceing, he was asking for money on MS in exchange for BBebooks.  Some guys donated feeling bad for him.


----------



## Disperse (Dec 2, 2011)

Tren A..........In one word, angry.  For my sanity and freedom, I cut that short.


----------



## ManInBlack (Dec 2, 2011)

Raws


----------



## OTG85 (Dec 3, 2011)

d-bol ,for some reason It just gives me side effects even at low doses


----------



## MaxBiceps (Dec 3, 2011)

ManInBlack said:


> Raws



Why do you say this? I've had some bad experiences with well known sponsrs raw myself. Just wondering what your reason is. Would you extrapolate? Thanks.


----------



## persianprince23 (Dec 3, 2011)

stealth labs super test 450... worst pain i have ever felt


----------



## slownsteady (Dec 3, 2011)

I think if I'm on several things, it would be impossible to know exactly what real and whats not unless its hg from usa pharmacy.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Dec 4, 2011)

anything over 250mg/ml


----------



## ZEUS55 (Dec 5, 2011)

Human Labs prop, cyp, deca. possibly others but thats all i got the pleasure of trying.


----------



## Jetto (Dec 7, 2011)

Never had bunk gear but I won't ever do Tren again. I love what it does to my body but hate what it does to my hair. 
Probably won't bother with anadrol again either, sky rockets my bp.
Won't touch anything from mexico ever or any kind of PH/Designer steroid.
Sust, it's an over rated test blend IMO. Either shoot ED/EOD with prop or e 3.5 days with E. No need for that blend of esters.
EQ, takes too long to kick in and the acne is terrible.
Bold Cyp is the most painful thing I've ever shot, fuck that.

Never tried masteron, I want to but the idea of balding scares me too much


----------



## swollen (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm gonna have to say anadrol. It ran my libido in the ground! & as much as I need sex, it's the most embassing feeling I've ever had!


----------



## fightclub13501 (Dec 7, 2011)

Bio fuckn Gen


----------



## FUZO (Dec 7, 2011)

Tren ace my couhing is out of control even when i aspirated did everything correct i would get such a horrible coughing siezure evry time so i said never again, doesnt matter what brand


----------



## 85metal (Dec 7, 2011)

I never ran into bunk shit except a few years back I did dbol alone and saw no results really, I gained 2 pounds lol im sure it was a wrog dose issue and someone made a lot of cabbage off me, but you live and learn


----------

